# Winterizing Airon's Loft



## Harmony (Jul 28, 2009)

Our nights are dropping down into the 20s here in North East Washington. So it is time to winterize Airon's little one pigeon loft.

Built storm shutters to cover the screened outside of the loft. This is the south side, so will remove on sunny days.










Being the only pigeon in the loft, Airon drinks from a small jelly jar. Keeps him from trying to bath in it.

The only water heater I could find was over 7" in diameter, meant for the waterier in a large loft.










To keep Airon from standing, and pooping, on the heater, I built him a platform to cover it. This will be a good winter addition to the loft.










I think he will be living much better than his feral brethren in the barn.

Harmony


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

I like it, good job.


----------



## Harmony (Jul 28, 2009)

When we put heaters in the stables stock tanks, the hoses and mules drink more water. The warm water and hay in their gut helps keep them warm.

Must be the same with pigeons, warm water and seeds. Airon is drinking more water sense it has turned cold and he has heated water.

Harmony


----------



## bluebirdsnfur (Jan 20, 2009)

Very smart idea! And Airon can sit on the platform and keep his tootsies warm 

I am going to wrap my pijies fenced enclosure in clear plastic tarp.


----------



## jandkds (Aug 25, 2009)

Hi, do you heat his loft as well?? I have one about the same size for one pigeon and I love your idea of storms shutters. We just put a tarp over it and plastic around the bottom but I have put a heat lamp in it as well...does he need this? I think my husband will be building shutters this weekend!


----------



## seanG (May 30, 2009)

where did you buy the heater?? im also looking for one


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2009)

most feed stores will sell water heaters or just type into a google search poultry water heaters and you will surely find some


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

I bought this heated water bowl from Walmart for $14.95, it holds a quart of water. I made a top from an old plastic kitchen bowl. Here are some pics. Hope this helps someone.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

ok now, I really like that idea....I saw those but just thought about all the poop that would get in it....duh me.....nice idea!


----------



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

*waterer*

Nice job Russ, I think I will give it a try. I was thinking about cutting a slot between two pens so it can be reached from both sides


----------



## Harmony (Jul 28, 2009)

jandkds There is no heat in Airon's loft. The storm shutters are to keep out wind. The rest of his family live in the barn without heat, just wind protection. I have ordered a timer for his overhead light, so he will have light on those stormy days he is kept in.

seanG I ordered the heater from Foy's Pigeon Supplies.

rackerman I like your idea. If I had a bigger loft I would try it. I use heated dog bowls in my chicken houses, think I will build covers for them.

Harmony


----------



## Brummie (Feb 16, 2009)

seanG said:


> where did you buy the heater?? im also looking for one


I live in the Midwest. Minus twenty some times. You don't have to spend a lot of money to keep the water thawed.
A 40/60 watt lightbulb underneath the water fountain will keep it clear of ice.


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

This water heater has proven well, its been single digits here in Northeast Lower Michigan and the water has never frozen!! Well worth it!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Great idea.


----------

